# Hallway Help



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello All

Been working on the home haunt and after some tough decisions, I decided that I should probably ditch my idea for the last hallway we had planned. It is about 60 ft long and about 5 feet wide. It is on the side of the house, and the house is on one side, and a fence on the other. The roof only covers half of the sky in this pathway.
Any of you have any ideas for what we could do here, because right now I am overloaded with thoughts that nothing makes sense (I'm sure you've been there before). Thanks in advance, and I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow if that helps.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you have a theme with your haunt? Work from that if you do, or you could just line it with the smaller things that don't quite fit in with the rest of the haunt. Maybe a sort of "curiosities" corner like the old freak shows.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Woops! I forgot to give some background. Our theme is a family where the kids go crazy and end up killing the parents. I do like the "curiosities" idea though. Any other ideas, feel free to send them over.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

What if you plastered the area with their plotting of the murder? Could be drawn directly on the walls, or have papers glued to it. It could be notes/journal type thoughts. And paintings they made of the family before, and of the family while they plotted, and afterward (the further down the hall you get). Since it's such a tight space, the person feels engulfed by the thoughts of the kids. 

Just an idea.


----------

